# canine ovulation test pads!!!!!!!!!!



## cav

My friend told me about these
I have never heard about them til today.
As any members heard or used these?


----------



## clueless

Nope never heard of them


----------



## cav

clueless said:


> Nope never heard of them


they must be new...


----------



## clueless

Well I would not want to have to try a USED One haha sorry bored at work. Yes must be new on the market


----------



## cav

clueless said:


> Well I would not want to have to try a USED One haha sorry bored at work. Yes must be new on the market


hehe year
You have dab the girly bits in the morning when they are in season-then they spose change colour when it is right time...


----------



## clueless

cavrooney said:


> hehe year
> You have dab the girly bits in the morning when they are in season-then they spose change colour when it is right time...


So you have to dab the Fanjita's every morning


----------



## cav

clueless said:


> So you have to dab the Fanjita's every morning


year with a new pad ..........


----------



## Guest

How mad...wonda how they work then???

do the pads go a color or somthin if their ovalating???


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> How mad...wonda how they work then???
> 
> do the pads go a color or somthin if their ovalating???


year if they work...........


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> My friend told me about these
> I have never heard about them til today.
> As any members heard or used these?


Never used the pads, but I have used the ovulation test strips you can buy from the chemist for humans - it's a bit of a bind trying to catch the wee in a bowl first thing every morning  but they work!


----------



## Guest

No reason why they wouldn't work the same as the human ones.

On a similar vein why is there not a pregnancy testing kit for doggies.


----------



## nici

there is some of the pads for sale on ebay

and i have used a human test on a dog before and it worked


----------



## Blaxen

Just out of interest, what stage of the pregnancy did you use the test? or rather which day I should say


----------



## cav

thanks for all your replys
i think i may give these a try
so going use matel and pads on my pooch 
if i dont get puppies this time im giving up trying


----------



## Blaxen

good luck, i still can't tell you if our mating took or not using the mate tel, but I still have fingers crossed and having to wait another couple of weeks  I hate this waiting game i just want to know, but will post to say if our experience has been successful. Keep us informed about the pads too, will be nice to know if it works


----------



## cav

Blaxen said:


> good luck, i still can't tell you if our mating took or not using the mate tel, but I still have fingers crossed and having to wait another couple of weeks  I hate this waiting game i just want to know, but will post to say if our experience has been successful. Keep us informed about the pads too, will be nice to know if it works


I think the waiting is the worst part
Is this your first try with your dog or have tried in the past?


----------



## nici

Blaxen said:


> Just out of interest, what stage of the pregnancy did you use the test? or rather which day I should say


it was a few years ago now but i think it would have been round about the 3 or 4 week mark, might of just been a fluke but it came out positive and we had 7 healthy pups


----------



## Blaxen

> I think the waiting is the worst part
> Is this your first try with your dog or have tried in the past?


This will be our first try with this bitch as she is only 2 years and 3 months now. I have a good feeling she is as her girly bits still not gone down as they normally would have done in her season at this stage  I just want the next couple of weeks to hurry up  Then once I know I will be wanting them to slow down


----------



## Blaxen

> it was a few years ago now but i think it would have been round about the 3 or 4 week mark, might of just been a fluke but it came out positive and we had 7 healthy pups


Thanks nici, will give it a go as it is worth a try, will be interesting if it does work


----------



## Nora

Just been reading these posts. I have been told these work really well as they test for the rise of the hormone that causes ovulation. My girl is due for a season soon so might try them out. Any one else used them?


----------



## cav

Nora said:


> Just been reading these posts. I have been told these work really well as they test for the rise of the hormone that causes ovulation. My girl is due for a season soon so might try them out. Any one else used them?


What type of dog have you got?
They have also brought pads out which change colour when the time is right i have heard these are good as well


----------



## Nora

We have a chihuahua. I have just looked on ebay so might give it a go. A friend said she had excellent success with them. I bred dalmations a few years ago and spent a fortune on blood tests at the vets. My bitch had a very irregular heat cycle and we never got the days right. These are a much cheaper option


----------



## Kenmillix

mrsdusty said:


> No reason why they wouldn't work the same as the human ones.
> 
> On a similar vein why is there not a pregnancy testing kit for doggies.


i totally agree...why do humans tests not work, and then they bring out an ovulation pad, not a pregnancy test lol how random.


----------



## cav

Nora said:


> We have a chihuahua. I have just looked on ebay so might give it a go. A friend said she had excellent success with them. I bred dalmations a few years ago and spent a fortune on blood tests at the vets. My bitch had a very irregular heat cycle and we never got the days right. These are a much cheaper option


My bitch is not bang on with her dates so i am going use the pads as i think they may be easier to use then the little microscope test kit because my dog does not realy slobber.....i would say chihuahua would be the same as a cavalier so may be best going for the pads rather than the microscope

It is hard when you are traveling to use a stud dog to be bang on so yes im going use the pads.

My friends used the pads on her dog and she as just had a litter of 8 

ow how much are they on e-bay?


----------



## Sgurr

The Mate tel is a 'fern' tester and depends on changing salt levels in the bitch's saliva.
The advantages of the fern tester are that is simple to use (pop it on to the tongue), resuable, just wipe it clean, and it can be started at any point in the bitch's cycle so very good if you have an irregular bitch. Out of season, no pattern forms as the saliva dries but as the season starts 'ferns' (think of frost on a window pane) start to appear, so you can see as the bitch gets nearer and nearer ovulation when the strongest patterns show. It's about £40 (may be cheaper now on ebay) and the only disadvantage is that it is small - I need a magnifying glass to look for the patterns. But it has a very good reputation for reliability and worked very well for a bitch who had to travel 250 miles to my stud.

Sgurr


----------



## Blaxen

I have used the Mate-tel still waiting to find out the answers, but it is looking hopeful. Maybe next time we breed i will try these pads (maybe alongside the mate-tel) they do sound easier to use


----------



## tashi

Sgurr said:


> The Mate tel is a 'fern' tester and depends on changing salt levels in the bitch's saliva.
> The advantages of the fern tester are that is simple to use (pop it on to the tongue), resuable, just wipe it clean, and it can be started at any point in the bitch's cycle so very good if you have an irregular bitch. Out of season, no pattern forms as the saliva dries but as the season starts 'ferns' (think of frost on a window pane) start to appear, so you can see as the bitch gets nearer and nearer ovulation when the strongest patterns show. It's about £40 (may be cheaper now on ebay) and the only disadvantage is that it is small - I need a magnifying glass to look for the patterns. But it has a very good reputation for reliability and worked very well for a bitch who had to travel 250 miles to my stud.
> 
> Sgurr


I bought the human version from Tesco for about £6


----------



## Nora

Well my friend said the pads worked great and very quick results. Not sure if I could be bother looking through magnifying glasses - I want a yes or no result!!
They are cheap on ebay. Going to buy some now


----------



## Nora

Well my testers came the next day and just in time for Nora as she has just started her season. I will let you know how we get on


----------



## Nora

Stared to use them today as Nora started her heat Sunday. Lets hope they work for me!!


----------



## Blaxen

good luck, keep us updated..... just wanted to add that I have used a clear blue digital test on my bitch and it came back positive, so when she whelps I will do another one when her hormones calm down to see if we get a neg result. If that works, that will hopefully save all the money on bloodtests and scanning!  Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Nora

I agree, also these test do work out far cheaper and less stressfull on the girl than blood tests. No change yet but very easy to do


----------



## wrinkles

The answer to my other post!!!!! how long did delivery take when you ordered from ebay???????????


----------



## Nora

Not been around for a while. Well we mated Nora on day 16 as test went purple. Tied for 45 mins and I am sure she is pegnant, well 99.9% sure.
So happy as this was he third attempt.

To answer the last question - the test's came the next day and I can highly recomend them.


----------



## qualityk9

HI TO ALL,

i am on the lookout to buy a MATE TEL OVULATION KIT, To buy ASAP.

i haver heared that they are very very good, the female is on season now, a quick response to anyone who knows where to get one form or a tel no would be EXCELLENT


----------



## Yorkshire mum

If you look on youtube there is a woman with a bulldog showing how to do it. I bought some on ebay and have not used them yet. Im hopefull.


----------



## alaun

Hi I've only just seen this thread...

I tried the ovulation sticks on my setter bitch - they arrived quickly and were easy to use, however, they tuned purple on day 12 so we drove her off to the stud - he showed absolutely no interest, and we thought we'd missed it.

We decided to give mate-tel a go just in case, and it turned out we were five days early. Luckily the stud owners were very understanding and kept our bitch there for a few extra days.

We have just had a lovely litter of six


----------



## Yorkshire mum

I have been reccommended this Matetel but cannot find it anywhere. Do you know where I can get some.


----------



## lilacbabe

spellweaver said:


> Never used the pads, but I have used the ovulation test strips you can buy from the chemist for humans - it's a bit of a bind trying to catch the wee in a bowl first thing every morning  but they work!


I was led to believe that human pregnancy and ovulating test kits did not work on dogs as the hormones (Relaxin only found in pregnant bitches ) etc !!?? were different to the ones in humans .

Would be interested to hear from people who have used them and they have worked or was it just luck that the dog was mated at the right time ??


----------

